# TP-LINK TD-W8968 Purchasing Advice



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello guys. I am thinking to buy TP-LINK TD-W8968 but i read some negative review about this router in Flipkart. Is this product worth buying? Or should I go for any other router? My bugdet is max Rs. 1700. Suggest me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

Get w8968


----------



## braindead (Jun 9, 2015)

I have been using for almost a year without any problems.


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 9, 2015)

from where shoud i buy..?? Flipkart, Amazon, Snapdeal or Nehru Place Market Delhi???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2015)

Dheerendra Binwal said:


> from where shoud i buy..?? Flipkart, Amazon, Snapdeal or Nehru Place Market Delhi???



Me too using it for more than a year without any problems. Get it from where you are getting it cheaper.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

Dheerendra Binwal said:


> from where shoud i buy..?? Flipkart, Amazon, Snapdeal or Nehru Place Market Delhi???


Make sure you buy the 3.0 version.


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 9, 2015)

Ohk but can anyone tell me that does it work with Cable Broadband orr not?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2015)

Dheerendra Binwal said:


> Ohk but can anyone tell me that does it work with Cable Broadband orr not?



Yes, it'll work. It's a Modem + Router.

You can also get TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com if you are looking forward to run Cable Broadband. As cable broadbands doesn't needs modem. So a simple router will be enough.


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 10, 2015)

Ohk thankx for the help guys.


----------

